# Wood is Splitting, Help!



## Primitiques (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all, I make furniture from Eastern White Pine (standard grade). Occasionally, my it may split on the sides when clamped and glued. I have began to tongue and groove the backs, which seems to be working, but how can I keep the sides from splitting, since they have to be clued together? Recently, I have been putting glue at the top and bottom of the pieces, basically rubbing glue on the top and bottom for about inches or so, hoping this will keep any splits from actually starting. Should I seal the intire piece once it is done, then paint it? I use milk-paint, then wax it with a stained beeswax I make, but I may have to seal it before I paint it, then paint it, and then wax it. I need help!!!!! I know predrilling the holes has helped stopped splits from occuring at the screw points, but now I need to stop splits on the ends. I do keep my wood in a basement area, which is pretty dry. Should I put some dehumidifiers down there maybe, or what? 
Help,
Bill


----------



## Travis_Porter (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't really follow what you are saying. Are you gluing edges, cross grain or something?

Are you allowing the wood to acclimate to your shop some before you begin working it


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

exactly what is a "standard grade"?

I love reading questions I cant answer!


----------



## glynn (Apr 23, 2009)

I,v had a bit of experience with drying lumber. Are you buying green lumber to start with?. furniture grade I would take down to 6% before maching it that was fairly safe but all endgrain should be sealed because that is where the moisture comes in,the cells of the wood are alligned that way. hope this helps. jim


----------



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

I used to own a factory and we made unfinished furniture and shipped it all over the place. Built in south Alabama, very humid, and shiped to places like arizona with virtually no moisture in the air. Eastern white pine and Oak. 
Splitting was a problem, but we found that if we treated the ends with something like Thompsons Water Seal, the majority of the problems went away. Used prior to final sanding. Worked well on our finished furniture as well. 
You might try this and see if it works for you.


----------



## Grandpaw (May 14, 2009)

can ya show us a picture?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would appreciate some pictures of the carcus and the construction techniques. Are their any cross grain glueing. Pleaqse show us.


----------

